#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  А.А.Маслов. Письмена на воде.

## До

*Письмена на воде.* Первые наставники Чань в Китае. / Перевод, исследование и комментарий д.и.н., проф. А.А.Маслова. -- М. Изд Духовной Литературы, "Сфера", 2000. 608с. Серия "Источники". ISBN: 5-85000-058-5
_В настоящее издание вошли уникальные тексты раннего периода чань-буддизма (дзэн), связанные с духовной практикой, медитацией и мистериологией, в полном виде никогда не публиковавшиеся на русском языке. Перевод, исследование и комментарии вполнены известным китаеведом, специалистом в области духовных традиций доктором исторических наук А.А.Масловым. Во вводной статье реконструируются малоизвестные этапы формирования школ буддийского созерцания. Книга снабжена подробными примечаниями к каждому тексту.
В книге использованы работы художника Кёсая Каванабэ (1831-1889 гг.)_

Пожалуйста комментарии на эту книгу.

----------


## До

Обложка.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

отличная книга.купил в Киеве 1,5 года назад и не жалею
сутра помоста в переводе Маслова-содержательнее чем другие переводы

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Кто-нибудь встречал электронный вариант этой книги ? Еще в розыске Коаны чань-буддизма как парадоксы , так мало текстов по чань. Отзывы об этой книге , самые хорошие!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Еще в розыске Коаны чань-буддизма как парадоксы , так мало текстов по чань. Отзывы об этой книге , самые хорошие!


Смотрите шоб крыша не съехала: Линь-цзы
Там сплошные неразбавленные коаны.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (14.11.2010), Kit (14.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.11.2010)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Смотрите шоб крыша не съехала: Линь-цзы
> Там сплошные неразбавленные коаны.


согласен
все-таки "осел не выдерживающий пинка слона-дракона"-это не для каждого.
можно надорваться :Confused:

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Сказано как приказано, не так ли? =) Спасибо за книжку , эта есть у меня в хтмл частично , а тут целая книга.

Может путают я имел ввиду книгу А. С. Майданов 
 Коаны чань-буддизма как парадоксы , просто интересно о чем эта книга. 

А Линь-цзы это шедевр!

----------


## Юй Кан

> А. С. Майданов 
>  Коаны чань-буддизма как парадоксы , просто интересно о чем эта книга.


http://ec-dejavu.net/c-2/Coan.html

----------

Chhyu Dorje (14.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (19.11.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> http://ec-dejavu.net/c-2/Coan.html


Спасибо ознакомлюсь , там на этом сайте про Четки книжка интересная, давно смотрел , но тоже частично , для ознакомления самое то.

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне трудно себе представить, чем может всерьёз быть полезна статья о классификации коанов с их _сугубо аналитическим_ разбором, да ещё с использованием такого, к примеру, понятия, как "божественное". В ней, если по сути, ценны лишь сами цитирующиеся коаны. Хотя один из них почему-то воспроизведён или переведён без понимания того, о чём речь (это *о звуке хлопка одной ладони*, а не "Что представляет собою хлопок одной ладонью").

Вспомнилось, как ещё в старших классах, захворав : ) расцветшей тогда в СССР и, в частности, в родном городке, кибернетикой и прочитав рассказ Беляева "Мистер смех", удумал себе на будущее, когда стану кибернетиком : ), разработать алгоритм смешного (чтоб, значит, машина могла сама писать анеки), чем занялся сразу же!

Поднял, как говорится, литературу и в одной из книг нашёл даже готовую систематизацию приёмов, используемых в анекдотах. И пока всё это читал, было очень интересно, но, когда закончил, понял, что чего-то мне самому не хватает, чтоб начать сыпать анекдотами... : )

----------

Ersh (14.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (14.11.2010), Марина В (14.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Интересно , да это так , но на определенном этапе практик , границы стираются , и где раньше видел ошибку , сейчас видишь единство.

Поэтому , если есть проблема , то это проблема грубейших ошибок, все остальное понимается вне слов , и метод написания не особо важен. Будь то даже аналитический разбор) Каждому свое как говорил будда )

----------

